# A Poem For Those Who have Lost Much Loved Pets In The Past



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

*The Paw On The Stairs*

They say you’ll always return
And visit your favourite place
Where love was all you knew,
And to gaze on your favourite face.

We found it hard to say good-bye
But we really do believe
That we needed to be together
Though we’ll never truly leave

We’re running through the fields now
So happy to be alive
We know you’re sad without us
But or spirit will survive

Please be happy with the new ones,
Who have come to take our place
We know they’ll bring you joy and love
And fill up that empty space

Our lives with you were perfect
And the love was forever there
So always believe we’re with you
When you hear them paws on the stairs.

By Pertrica Smith (2004)


I read this poem in Derek Acorah's book called Ghost Hunting with Derek Acorah, and I though it might be nice for those of you like myself have lost much loved pets in the past that we did not want to replace.


----------

